# Canning butter



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Have any of you tried this? 

Directions for canning butter


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I haven't tried it myself, but I've read reports on another site that some have done it and it worked for them.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It would be better to freeze it. I don't believe canning fats is ever a good idea. Among other problems, the fats boil over the rim and then the lid doesn't seal.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You have to make sure all the water is out of it. I use a method for clarifying the butter first. It has been done in India for who knows how long.
http://www.nandyala.org/mahanandi/archives/2005/05/27/glorious-golden-ghee/

I sterilize my jars in the oven. (Put the cold jars in the cold oven and turn to 350*, hold at 350 for 10 min and turn off the oven, allow jars to cool in the oven.) Pour the hot butter fat thru a sterilized strainer into the warm jars and immediately put on the sterile lids.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I buy ghee, clarified butter, which comes in a canning jar and can last for years unopened in a cool place. it's used in indian food, but it adds butter flavor to foods and is easy to store. It spreads easily on toast and can be used to grease pans too.

I've gotten my recent (small) supplies from:

http://www.kalustyans.com

I've also used: 

http://www.ishopindian.com


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Tried it a few months ago. Works, and it is still butter, but it seems to change the texture somewhat. Kinda like a little bit of granulation. I had heard about the texture problem before, but still tried it. It would still be better than nothing on your biscuits or recipes if it melts first.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I have tried four ways.

One is the end times way, which is to simmer gently and then shake the jars.
One is Alan's way, which is to simmer gently, strain the solids out and shake the jars.
One is Ghee.
One is pressure canning.

I have tried all, and I have done both storing the first three 'as is' and also giving them ten minue boiling water baths.

The End Tmes one turns out a bit granular, Alan's way has a good taste and texture, ghee has a nutty taste, and pressure canning tends to leave a brown liquid at the bottom of the jar and a bit of carbon burnt stuff at the top, although it's still good.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Have any of you tried this?
> 
> Directions for canning butter


Hi Cheryl;
I did that for Y2K. It turned out well but I now use coconut oil. It has a great taset can be used in pie crusts and spread on bread in its solid state. It also has the longest shelf life of just about any fat.
tamilee


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bump for the crew


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Did it in a water bath and the oven method and all mine went rancid and tuned green. I think pressure canning would be the only safe way or ghee.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

BTW, I tried the end times report method, just to see and it molded very soon.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Tamilee, where do you buy your coconut oil. I've been reading really good things about it in regards to storing quality, health, and use, but I'm afraid it's way out of my budget. Would love to try it, but again, needs to be cost-effective.

In regards to ghee, I bought some at an Indian grocer about a year ago. Was really hoping this would work well because it has pretty good storing properties too. I hated the taste. Then I read that there can be wide variations in ghee, so I bought another jar, but haven't yet tried it. Hoping it works. 

I've wanted to can butter for some time, but haven't quite geared up for it yet.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> BTW, I tried the end times report method, just to see and it molded very soon.


The first time I did it, I also had a mold issue _once the jar was opened. _ Now I just keep it in the fridge and don't have that issue anymore. I've been canning butter for years now.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you use this method with your own homemade butter? (From your own cow, raw and unpasteurized)


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

How do you use the ghee? Does it spread like butter? Do you use it to replace butter when baking?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

suitcase_sally said:


> The first time I did it, I also had a mold issue _once the jar was opened. _ Now I just keep it in the fridge and don't have that issue anymore. I've been canning butter for years now.


Mine was rancid prior to opening. Sorry not going to risk illness in my house when the poop hits the fan and there's a less likelyhood of getting to a doctor or treatment.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I canned butter a couple years ago. The only fault I find with it is that it tastes more like margarine than butter. I don't do it now that I have my cow, but for a way to have butter without elec., it's a good option. I haven't had any problems with mold. I wouldn't hesitate to use butter from my cow's cream since you boil it well.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have the Red Feather butter in a can. I also use a Butter Keeper to keep it fresh without refrigeration once its opened. I am saving the canned butter for an emergency situation, but I do use the butter keeper on a daily basis.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> The first time I did it, I also had a mold issue _once the jar was opened. _ Now I just keep it in the fridge and don't have that issue anymore. I've been canning butter for years now.


Mine was molded when I opened it. I had it stored in a closet in the only room with a/c.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ghee is not exactly like the butter you are used to. It does make nice baked goods. It won't taste the same spread on toast.

I figured if the butter molded it might also have botulism in there. Can't smell or taste botulism. Deadly stuff.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a couple pints of butter canned- did it last fall. It looks completely fine but I havent' needed it as I keep finding butter for really cheap. It's basically my emergency stash in case I actually run out of fridge butter and need some for baking.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Have any of you tried this?
> 
> Directions for canning butter


Yup. I can butter, ghee, whenever the butter is on sale. I do store it in the refridgerator though.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Mine was molded when I opened it. I had it stored in a closet in the only room with a/c.


Same here. This method of canning butter is not safe and why risk it?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I canned 8 pints of butter about a year ago. We used one right away just to see how it was, and it was fine. A little grainy but totally usable. I need to go check the others to see how they've done. If there's any question, I'll throw them out (the contents, not the jars).

I have a case of Red Feather canned butter I'm saving for hard times. I really disliked the canned cheese we tried from the same company. But without any dairy animals we'd do without cheese, milk, and butter if we couldn't get to a store. Hoping to get a goat or two at some point. The chickens just don't give enough milk to justify the work of milking them.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Jakk said:


> I have the Red Feather butter in a can. I also use a Butter Keeper to keep it fresh without refrigeration once its opened. I am saving the canned butter for an emergency situation, but I do use the butter keeper on a daily basis.


This is what we have stored too. It is very very good.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I was canning butter but had some that didn't store right so I was afraid to use it even though it smelled okay. I am planning on making the ghee and see how we like that. I already use coconut oil and that stores right in the pantry. I bought mine on Amazon and it was not that expensive for a really big jar. Right now we are living without refrigeration so I have to find alternatives to anything that needs to be refrigerated.


katlupe


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I just melt the butter, pour it into clean jars, stick them all in the canner for 15min, then shake 4-5times as they cool. I don't waste time with the oven or sterilizing jars, or anything. Sometimes I just cut up the butter and drop chunks into jars then process, but you don't end up with full jars that way.
Technically, you aren't supposed to can butter. But I'm still alive, and so are all the kids and hubby too. So I guess canning butter can't be that deadly.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You've been lucky. Better lay in a supply of activated charcoal and take it at the first sign of botulism poisoning.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I want to do this! Do you process your butter in a water bath or pressure canner?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

When I've done it, I melt the butter in a pan on the stove, at low heat. I keep stirring it until the water has cooked off, then pour it into hot sterile jars, wipe the rims, add the lid and screw ring down securely. Then I waterbath can it for 30 minutes. It doesn't separate much as it cools so I've never shaken mine.

I just checked my jars of year-old canned butter and it's all still sealed and looks yellow and solid.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've readlots about canning it but never tried. Where do most of you get that red feather?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

There's a shortage/backorder right now on Red Feather because the government sent a big shipment to Haiti after the earthquake. But I've bought it from Pleasant Hill Grain, campingsurvival.com and a couple of other places. It pays to compare prices as it varies up to a dollar a can among websites.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> There's a shortage/backorder right now on Red Feather because the government sent a big shipment to Haiti after the earthquake.


No kidding!! I've been montoring for months and can't find ANYONE who has it in stock. One source was supposed to have some last month, now they're saying this month (August). 

Thinking I may have to resort to butter powder. Have read some very positive reviews about it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

GrammasCabin said:


> I want to do this! Do you process your butter in a water bath or pressure canner?


I use a pressure canner. Mine is fine, no mold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Mom_of_Four said:


> When I've done it, I melt the butter in a pan on the stove, at low heat. I keep stirring it until the water has cooked off, then pour it into hot sterile jars, wipe the rims, add the lid and screw ring down securely. Then I waterbath can it for 30 minutes. It doesn't separate much as it cools so I've never shaken mine.
> 
> I just checked my jars of year-old canned butter and it's all still sealed and looks yellow and solid.


Bumping so I can refer back to it in the near future.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

The Red Feather canned butter is quite nice, it is what we have for shelf storage. Only 3 cases, but I think it will go quite a long way when it is only being used for the flavor. We usually buy ghee from Whole Foods, and keep it in the fridge, even though it supposedly can be kept out. I've never had a bad jar, but if I found one I would just go exchange it. Whole Foods is very good about product returns and exchanges if you aren't happy with the product. I've found ghee elsehere, but in many stores it is often well past the expiration date.

Other fats we use are coconut oil and olive oil. To keep the olive oil fresher I store it in the chest freezer until it is used, as I usually buy several at a time when a good sale is on. It's far too expensive to use as lamp oil in the event it goes rancid, so I do everything I can to make sure that doesn't happen.

I wouldn't even consider canning butter at home, it simply isn't safe. I've had folks get snarky with me over how safe THEY think it is as THEY have been doing this for years and haven't gotten sick yet. It simply isn't worth the risk, and just because you've been lucky up until now doesn't mean that will always be so. Sure it is cheap preservation, so is the old fashioned method of canning using only a boiling water bath. Yes, that's how it was done in the old days. But people could die from eating foods canned that way, and often did. A lot of science has gone into the methods of safely canning foods at home. Do what you like, but remember the terrible risk you are taking. Much like riding in a car with your baby on your lap...you can be the safest driver in the world but you never know when a tire will blow or another vehicle will head straight for you in a head on collision that you can't avoid. When the emergency personnel are picking up pieces of your child's skull and brain tissue from the remains of your car, it is too late to put the kid in a safety seat. The same could be said for canning butter. Every jar you open and eat is a risk.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Any butter I can is going into 1/2 pint jars, and will be stored in the refridgerator for use later. I melt mine down, scrape off the white foam (which is milk solids) and then pour the hot clarified butter into the prepared jars. 
I agree that its not safe to can butter and expect it to remain safe to eat, unless its refrigerated. That's one of the reasons why butter was always made in small batches in the home kitchen, before they had refrigeration.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ohiogal... I think the reason they made it in small batches isn't because it wasn't safe, but because it goes rancid -- which is why folks want to preserve it in the first place.  A good reason to make in small batches, though!

Ode is absolutely correct. Canning butter is fundamentally unsafe. What makes it unsafe is the anaerobic environment created by the canning process, which is what enables botulism toxin to grow. It's a low-acid food, a fat and a dense one at that, which as has been pointed out may prevent a good seal, and canning it is just asking for trouble. I'm not sure I'd even trust the commercially canned products. (Do a quick search on botulism caused by commercial canning and you'll understand why.)

The thing is, there are few incidents of botulism these days... but if it gets ya, it GETS ya. Never worth the risk in my opinion.

I always wonder why anyone would go to the trouble in the first place... if you don't want to freeze it, make ghee. Ghee WILL store, safely and without spoilage in a covered container for literally months on a shelf. Or do what the oldies did (which is what I do).... make it in small batches from fresh cream. It's no more work than canning it, and you get a far superior product.

Not trying to stir any pots, but this is important stuff... so felt I had to say my 2 cents' worth.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Have never had mold on mine either. Just opened a jar that was canned 3 years ago and is still quite good. I do refrigerate after opening. I used the Endtimes method.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

I do not recommend that method of canning butter as it given on the End Times page. It neither removes all of the water from the butter nor does it process it at a high enough temperature to be safe in canning a low-acid food as butter is. I would not use it myself nor eat butter canned by that method. I do not believe it is safe.

It is entirely possible to eat butter canned by that method for years and never experience a problem. Or you could be poisoned by the very next jar. Botulism is like playing the lottery. Very low chance of ever hitting it, but when you do it's going to be big.

The ONLY way I would can butter is to first simmer it until the solids begin to sizzle and brown (lightly) which ensures that ALL of the water has been driven off. You can then either skim the solids or retain them. I prefer skimming them myself. Pour the still hot fat into clean canning jars and boiling water bath process for at least ten minutes just as you would for jam or jelly. No chance of botulism because like all bacteria it requires a certain amount of moisture to break out of its spore form and grow. Butter canned by the method I suggest above will have no available moisture if you processed it correctly.

Nevertheless there are no approved guidelines for canning dairy products so just like canning foods which do have approved guidelines we all do it at our own risk.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I can butter all the time. I actually melt it, pour in jar, then pressure can for 15min. I have some in jars that is at least 2+yrs old. It's still fine. I never take the time to clarify it.


----------

